# Get a hds8 to talk to Hds 7 touch question?



## Sneakers2548 (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm running a Hds8 currently and adding a touch hds7. I currently have the lss-1 structure scan in place. The new unit has a HDI transducer. 1st can I run the 8 on the HDI transducer and eliminate the big skimmer? Any help in tying these together would be appreciated.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

There are many ways you could do this.first the hdi ducer won't work with the hds8. If you get rid of the lss1,then you won't have side scan.the hdi is only 2d and down scan. Need to know how you fish,or where are you mounting the new 7,and where is your hds8 mounted now.do you have a regular skimmer now with the lss1?


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, you can pair the two, you will need to run an Ethernet cable between them. And yes the HDS 8 will read the HDI transducer, make sure you identify the transducer on the HDS 8. If you get rid of the LSS1 Transducer you will not have side/down scan capabilities any longer. The HDI can not provide that function. There is a ton of things you can do with them. Send me a pm if you have any other questions.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I would run the HDS8 as the slave unit. I just got a new HDS9 touch gen 2 with 83/200 HDI, I will have that as my master unit and feed the HDS 8 from it. I don't have an LSS1/2 so your situation a bit different but you definitely need an ethernet cable so they can talk to each other. Make sure you select the right transducer on both. I'm half way through my install right now, these new units are capable of amazing things, chart sharing etc.


----------

